# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  Pick Pocket: el ladrón de escenario.

## Ravenous

LIBROS, VHS, DVDs.
---------------------------------------------------------
*Nombre:* Pick Pocket: el ladrón de escenario.

*Autor:* Jim Ravel

*Precio:* 35'00 €

*Editor:* Páginas

*Fecha:*¿?

*Paginas/Duración:* 152

*Dificultad:* Alta-altísima

*Puntaje de 1 a 10:*no me acabo de decidir, pero supera el 6.

*Contenido*Instrucciones y consejos para presentar efectos de robo sobre el escenario; robo de reloj, cartera, cinturón, tirantes, corbata, camisa, objetos en los diversos bolsillos. También incluye consejos para burlar a ladrones profesionales.

*Comentarios* El libro en si está realmente bien, con explicaciones detalladas y clarísimas, pero a mi parecer el tema necesita una revisión. ¿Qué probabiliddes hay de encontrar a alguien con tirantes o corbata a estas alturas? O con una cartera adecuada al "robo del millón de dolares". Aparte, no especifica nada acerca de bolsillos de pantalones vaqueros, a los que a mi entender, no se puede aplicar la técnica del libro. Otra pega el la del robo del reloj; el libro habla de tres tipos de relojes: de correa normal, de correa metálica expansible, y de cierre metálico. por lo que he estado viendo (y llevo ya un tiempo fijándome) este último es el más extendido en los últimos años. Lo único (prácticamente) que dice de este tipo es que no se puede robar, al menos no sin riesgo de que se rompa.
En definitiva, no es una inversión a la que se le pueda sacar partido como aficionado, no tiene una buena relación dificultad/posibilidad de presentarlo. Sólo queda que cada uno se pregunte si le conviene aprender, en relación a las posibilidades que tenga de presentar un efecto de este tipo, incluyendo el hecho de que dicho efecto puede no caer bien en según qué personas.

----------


## 0wn3d

Yo vi un video en youtube, de pickpocket brutal.. pero el tio era un experto lo hacia en la calle y luego devolvia todo, muy entretenido pero claro.. como has puest en el nivel de dificultad, es muy alto.

----------


## DaarkBro

Buenas; perdón por revivir el hilo pero...

Me llamo la atención mucho esto del pick pocket...

Si, ya eh utilizado el buscador y eh visto muuuuchas respuestas ya acerca de este tema, y viendo este hilo de Ravaneus, bueno...

Quisiera aprender las técnicas de este arte, osea, no dedicarme 100% a esto, pero si saber hacer una buena rutina sobre este arte...

Es recomendable este libro para un aficionado?, vamos, lo digo por el precio...

Pero también eh visto sobre el libro de Eddi & Roger - Pick Pocket... que me dicen de el? es bueno para mi?...

Vamos, espero su ayuda, y gracias de antemano  :Smile1: 

Saludos!

----------


## renard

Hola Daarkbro yo mi consejo es que antes de comprarte un libro sobre pick pocket mejor comprate un dvd,el arte del pick pocket es diferente a la cartomagia o numismagia donde para mi son mejores los libros,las tecnicas del pick pocket no son tantas como en otros artes y en un dvd te vienen todas las tecnicas o casi,el mejor dvd que yo he visto es The ultimate guid pickpocketing,es un arte muy muy muy dificil y saber elegir los espectadores a quien vas ha robar es primordial.En cartomagia por ejemplo es mejor aprender de los libros porque al no ver el juego ejecutado por un mago lo haras de una forma personal y no copiaras ademas de ser mas rentable por la cantidad y muchas veces calidad de los juegos,pero para lo de pick pocket esto no ocurre es mas es mejor ver a un profesional en accion,mi consejo pasa de libros vete ha por el dvd que te he dicho y ya veras que no te arepientes.Despues podras comprarte el libro pero antes tienes que ver el dvd.

----------


## DaarkBro

Renard, ¡MUCHAS GRACIAS!. Bueno, veamos a ver que tal lo del dvd; pero me imagino (por el titulo) que es en ingles, idioma el cual no entiendo pero naaaaada. Que tal son las explicaciones? hay que saber ingles para entender? o, no hay ningún dvd en español?.
Disculpa tantas preguntas, es que vamos, no me quiero llevar un chasco al gastar dinero.

Gracias y Saludos!

----------


## Akigam

El libro de Ravel es muy bueno, aunque empieces. El arte del Pick Pocket es difícil por si mismo. El libro se entiende sin dificultad, ahora, para aprender debes ensayar mucho, y eso ya es cosa tuya.

Un saludo,

----------


## Jotace

¿Alguien que haya leído este libro y el de Eddie y Roger puede compararlos? Daarkbro, a mi también me atrae mucho este tipo de magia pero tiene pinta de ser extremadamente difícil!

----------


## DaarkBro

Pues si, tiene su pinta; pero por lo de ensayar no es problema, ya que si hay que ensayar mucho: ¡Pues a ensayar mucho!.
Lo que quiero es no llevarme un chasco al comprar un dvd en ingles y no entenderlo, o que los libros no sean buenos para un iniciado... etc.

----------


## Jotace

Desde mi humilde opinión (que para nada es la de un experto jeje) creo que NO son libros buenos para un iniciado ya que la técnica es sumamente complicada y según tengo entendido ambos libros dejan algunos huecos algo vacíos. Apoyo a Renard recomendandote dvds para empezar en el tema  :Smile1:

----------


## Javivy

Yo me he comprado hoy el de Eddie y Roger y solo le he hechado un vistazo pero no parece que esté mal, quizá un poco corto pero como primera toma de contacto creo que está bastante bien y además es barato.

----------


## renard

El dvd esta  muy bien y se entiende pero creo que no es facil de encontrar.

----------


## Maguician

Yo creo que se puede hacer robos de cartera con un compadre...no es lo mismo,pero el público no lo sabe, y tú quedas como dios. Pero si preferís intentarlo sin compinches...pues sólo queda ensayar con familiares,amigos y demás,preguntándoles tus errores y mejorandolo día a día...así que...¡Vamos!

----------

